# arm blaster



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

for those who have seen the legendary bodybuilding "docu-drama" pumping iron, u will see arnold schwarzenegger using an arm blaster, do anyone know where u can get these from and how much they cost.

also anyone used one and did u get good pumps from them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.sportyshop.co.uk/acatalog/SportyShop_Online_Weight_Training_8.html

if you click on the link and scroll down its called a bicep isolater and its 20. let us know how you get on with it if you get one, i always wanted one but could never be arsed getting one

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

i remember when these came out mate dont bother they were a fad in the late 80's theres a reason they aint around much anymore, you dont need em stand with oyur back against a wall and keep your elbows in contact with the wall it performs the same function and it free!. theres a reason arnie uses this stuff MONEY the only real motivation the guy ever had, he also put his name to "spendy" a spring chest expander you think he built his frame usin that, dont think so, cant stand the bloke.


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

personally arnies my hero, n although he probably got paid for endorsing these products in the past he would of had no reason unless he fealt it worked to include the arm isolator in his new encyclopedia of modern bodybuilding, also many other top bodybuilders frequently today stil use them such as ronnie coleman, and this guy has 23inch arms!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

i got one, dont use it very much, i found it would cut into the back of the kneck after a while. cos the padding wheres off.

myne was 20 aswell


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

dont be so nieve mate the pros use this stuff because of sponsorship, arnie was never a nice guy he used alot of dirty tricks in the competitions. the armblaster has been around for years mate if it was magic we'd all have one by now. try it against a wall its just the same principle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Bump for Gary, Do you really think ronnie coleman got big arms by using a "Super Magical Bicep Isolator"...... no not really eh??


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

dirty tricks or not, he still had the best body of all time and is even listed in the guiness world records as having the most perfect body of all time. u dnt win 7mr olympias by fluke, and besides alot of people say he used dirty tricks especialy beatin lou ferrigno in 1975, if u notice yeh he pyshced him out but when it came to the pose off his body was better and he deserved to win. in relation to the arm blaster, he also states it is a great piece of equipment that he regually used, why would he endorse it stil after its bin 25years since he last competed, not like he is stil being paid for sayin good things bout it


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

My training partner and I have been using one for a few weeks but we use it AND stand against the wall. I find it brings the elbows slightly forward for a good stretch and works the biceps slightly different to further back.

I aggree about arnie though, Damned good BB (one of if not the best) but a total t**t!

Enodrsement is the big money maker for all sportsmen/women, but its funny how none of them talk about their gear routine to get the size they are. Its always pissed me right off that they adviseeat this and train like this, but neglect the OTHER factor. BASTARDS! :shock:

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

the bi isolator is just about like a preacher curl standing. you can make one cheaper than you could buy it. or try this, if you go to a gym that has a high low cable machine put a grip on the low cable, i like to switch them between a v grip or rope and a straight bar and sit on a bench facing it, get a good grip and extend your arms till theyre a straight line with the cable and do your curls. this one is about strict form, try not to let your elbows go down, lean back a little and curl to your forehead. about the same thing except you dont have a piece of plastic keeping your arms straight. a good workout imo.


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

zx9rjas would u say an arm blaster is worth the money?

also because he is my hero i dnt agree with him being a t**t but then everyone has their own oppinion


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

joe your obviously a young lad who idolises his hero so i'm pissin in the wind, so i aint guna waste me breath, but remember i was around at the time he was top so i know much more about it all.

however "best body of all time" lmfao


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL dnt u just love an argument


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

hell, i grew up idolizing lou ferigno, the man was a monster and had overcome being deaf (probably not too much of a disadvantage in bodybuilding) and thinking he was a nice guy. then i actually met him and found out he is a big dick. a lady that works out at a local gym went up to see him (he was promoting some product) and she is deaf too. he wasnt doing much and she asked if she could have her friend snap a pic of her with him. he bawled about it for a few minutes before submitting and then charged her $20.00 for the shot...on her own camera. so people arent always what they seem. besides, arnie is a politician now.


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

yeh but seriously no matter wat ne one says about him or wat ever he does, i wil stil like him, he is achieved so much with his life and he is a true inspiration to me, if i could achieve ne thing like he has i will die a happy man 

oh n despite my age dnt let that fool u coz i could match ne one here on arnold facts lol


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

that bottom bit sounds cocky so sorry for that, but i honestly think i know alot about him


----------

